# Apple TV2 & VPN



## germ1tor (4 Mai 2011)

Hi,

Je dispose d'un iMac, d'une box (Numericable), d'une borne Airport Extreme pour mon réseau @Home. Rentrant des USA, j'ai pris les services d'un fournisseur de VPN afin de pouvoir accéder à mon compte Netflix US. Pas de pb sur l'iMac: cela marche très bien. Disposant d'un 42'' en bas dans le salon, je me suis procuré un Apple TV2 (iOS 4.2). J'arrive à visualiser les photos, vidéos, et écouter la musique via mon compte iTunes sans pb.

Par contre rien à faire avec l'Apple TV2 pour regarder les films proposés par Netflix US. Ne peut-on pas installer un client VPN dans cette mini box. Any idea?

Merci.


----------

